# Protest Growing To Demand ‘Justice’ After Detroit Cops Shoot Man



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Protest Growing To Demand 'Justice' After Detroit Cops Shoot Man Who Was Shooting At Them*

Detroit, MI - Protesters have started to gather to demand "justice" for a man who was fatally shot by Detroit police officers Friday afternoon while he was shooting at police.

The incident started at around 12:30 p.m. as gang officers were conducting surveillance in the area of San Juan and McNichols.

The officers were investigating suspects believed to be connected to murders which occurred Fourth of July weekend, according to Detroit Free Press.
The officers observed a suspect sitting in a vehicle who they determined was a wanted fugitive.

While officers were arresting the suspect, a second gang member arrived and started fighting with police.

"They were notified that this person was also an associate of the person being arrested, and as the officers went to investigate (the second man), immediately a struggle began between an officer and this suspect," Detroit PD Chief James Craig told reporters, according to The Detroit News.

"As the struggle continued, the officer tried to hold this individual," the chief said. "(The suspect) then removed a blue-steel, .22-caliber semiautomatic pistol and began to fire several rounds at the officers over the shoulder."

The officers then returned fire and shot the suspect.

That suspect was transported to the hospital where he was pronounced dead.

The wanted fugitive was arrested and no officers were injured.
Shortly after the shooting, hundreds of activists arrived and started to heckle officers while demanding "justice" for the dead would-be cop-killer.

Officers equipped crowd-control gear and the mob started throwing objects at them.
Video of the hostile crowd was posted online by Detroit Will Breathe, one of the groups who issued a call-to-action for activists to respond.

The group posted online that police "murdered" the suspect.

blob:https://www.facebook.com/3ac8ada5-ac6b-4f17-a546-a3c871662b19


----------



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

So basically Cops do work = automatic demand for justice, good to know moving forward


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Tailon630 said:


> So basically Cops do work = automatic demand for justice, good to know moving forward


And sometimes that demand is blindly met without merit.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

As you can see this is a murder by the po-po.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I am glad there was 0 hesitation and they did a great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

There is positively no appeasing radical activists. If there are 100 witnesses, they’re all lying. If there’s video evidence, it’s been doctored. If it’s proven that the video wasn’t doctored, then he was a good boy who was turning his life around, the police should have left him alone.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well,
Let's be honest and objective; 
it was only a little .22 that the young gentleman was _forced_ to deploy in an effort to prevent his own murder by the over-zealous and aggressive racist cops. Although it looks like the _intimidated _and _threatened_ young gentleman aimed the little .22 at the first officers head when he fired, I 'm certain a forensic analysis by the DA will show he was attempting a "sonic crack" shot past the officers ear. You see he only intended to disorient the attacking officer with a disruptive sound wave past his ear, as a purely justified _defensive_ and _evasive_ technique. Unfortunately the murderous rage and adrenaline in the attacking officer, made him less susceptible to the victim's _justified_ defensive employment of a puny .22 caliber pistol.
I certainly hope the officers involved receive immediate remedial sensitivity awareness, and 185 hours of de-escalation training. Talk about overreacting.....It's not like the officers where responding to deadly force or imminent grievous bodily harm being used against them. Seriously, a Kid tosses rounds at me like that? I'm gonna have to review the use of force continuum for a moment or two, to ensure I respond with the amount of force necessary. Tell you what, Marian Ryan or Maura Healy won't have my butt for breakfast.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Well,
> Let's be honest and objective;
> it was only a little .22 that the young gentleman was _forced_ to deploy in an effort to prevent his own murder by the over-zealous and aggressive racist cops. Although it looks like the _intimidated _and _threatened_ young gentleman aimed the little .22 at the first officers head when he fired, I 'm certain a forensic analysis by the DA will show he was attempting a "sonic crack" shot past the officers ear. You see he only intended to disorient the attacking officer with a disruptive sound wave past his ear, as a purely justified _defensive_ and _evasive_ technique. Unfortunately the murderous rage and adrenaline in the attacking officer, made him less susceptible to the victim's _justified_ defensive employment of a puny .22 caliber pistol.
> I certainly hope the officers involved receive immediate remedial sensitivity awareness, and 185 hours of de-escalation training. Talk about overreacting.....It's not like the officers where responding to deadly force or imminent grievous bodily harm being used against them. Seriously, a Kid tosses rounds at me like that? I'm gonna have to review the use of force continuum for a moment or two, to ensure I respond with the amount of force necessary. Tell you what, Marian Ryan or Maura Healy won't have my butt for breakfast.


You forgot to mention the officers should also make a small monetary gift to BLM. We all know that's really the only way to show that they've learned their lessons.


----------

